# [SOLVED] New build won't turn on



## astuka

I fitted my old prebuilt with a new of pretty much everything (Motherboard,CPU, GPU, and RAM) but when I tried to run it it simply turned off for a second and turned off. I assumed it was because of the power supply was still old so I asked another tech support forum and they told me that the mobo was shorting and that there was a very good chance it was the power supply. So I ended up buying a new power supply today but now nothing is turning on at all - not even a beep. What's wrong?

Specs:
MSI H81M-P33
Sapphire Radeon R7 240
4 GB of RAM
Intel Pentium G3220 3.0Ghz
Dynex 520 watt power supply


----------



## Tyree

*Re: New build won't turn on*

Brand/specs of the RAM?
Possible a Mobo short?
Are you an OEM (HP-Dell-etc,) case and does it use raised mounting areas for Mobo mounting?
It is very possible the Mobo mounting raised ares do not align properly with the Mobo mounting holes.
Unfortunately, the PSU you selected is not the best quality but being new it should be OK, for now.
If the Mobo mounting appears to be good, I would suggest a bench test precisely as described below to ID any defective components.

Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 pin (Dual Core CPU) or 8 pin (Quad Core CPU) power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## astuka

*Re: New build won't turn on*

"Brand/specs of the RAM?"

I believe its Ballistix Sports. 2x2GB

"Are you an OEM (HP-Dell-etc,) case and does it use raised mounting areas for Mobo mounting?"

No, it had standoffs -- I made sure all of the standoffs were being used and took off the ones that weren't working.


As for what you said, I'll get to work on it right now. I'll reply again when I've done it with the results.


Small edit: I've noticed that one of the areas does not have a stand off/anything put into it. Could this be causing problems?


----------



## astuka

*Re: New build won't turn on*

I did as instructed then touched the two pins with a screwdriver. Unfortunately, nothing happened.

What do you mean "start with the power supply"? Do you mean just plug in the power supply and nothing else, then the mobo, then other stuff? How can I tell when its faulty and when its working?


----------



## Rich-M

*Re: New build won't turn on*

When you plugged in psu to the board did you plug the 24 pin and 4(or8) pin plug both in to the board? Make certain the ram sticks are in on top and bottom of both slots. If yes it sounds like the psu is defective and I have had many Dynex fail right out of the box. Put bsack the old one and see if you get at least what you got before.


----------



## astuka

*Re: New build won't turn on*

"When you plugged in psu to the board did you plug the 24 pin and 4(or8) pin plug both in to the board?"

Yup.

"Make certain the ram sticks are in on top and bottom of both slots"

They are

Be right back for a second to check the old power supply.


----------



## astuka

*Re: New build won't turn on*

Back. Old power supply did the same thing as it did before -- started for a second, then nothing. (though I do think it lasted a little shorter than last time).

Do you guys still think its just the PSU not giving enough watts? Also, what PSUs do you guys recommend?


----------



## Rich-M

*Re: New build won't turn on*

The best are Seasonic and XFX (which are made by Seasonic) and the wattage you chose is sufficient but your Dynex would never deliver full clean 550 watts anyway.


----------



## Rich-M

*Re: New build won't turn on*

There are Antec models that are good also like True Power Classic, Edge,True Power Trio, Neo Power, Neo Eco, and True Power New.


----------



## astuka

*Re: New build won't turn on*

Would you consider this good? 

Also, a friend of mine was wondering what are the chances of a power supply being defunct right out of the box like that?


----------



## Rich-M

*Re: New build won't turn on*

That one is excellent and I have had Dynex and Cooler Master, more than on dead in the box new.


----------



## astuka

*Re: New build won't turn on*

Well, looks like that's it from me for now. If I have more complications you can expect to see another thread from me in a few days  (the other site wasn't really helpful at all) hopefully that won't happen though.

Here's a summary of what happened for those who find this thread later:

Question: Bought new power supply, computer refused to turn on.
Answer: Power supply turned out to be defunct.


----------



## Rich-M

Take your time we will leave the thread open. Just come back and tell us how you made out, ok?


----------



## Tyree

*Re: New build won't turn on*



astuka said:


> Also, a friend of mine was wondering what are the chances of a power supply being defunct right out of the box like that?


Chances are very rare of receiving a defective SeaSonic made unit but it can/does happen.


----------

